# Thick Tailed Gecko - Please help!



## ZeustheGecko (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm new to the reptile world - I have a male/female pair of thick tailed geckos (underwoodisaurus milii) in a 60x45x45cm tank. They have never been aggressive towards each other, and I've had them together for about three months. The male has always been the smaller one, but in the past few days I've noticed the female acting strangely. She has been digging around in the sand a lot, which I have never seen her do before. Just making large mounds of sand in random places. She has also faded in colour a bit, (she's a beautiful orange colour), and her tail is definitely a lot slimmer than it used to be. She still comes out every night but I haven't seen her eat recently, though I have not been checking regularly. Her abdomen is still quite fat though. I have considered the possibility of pregnancy, but I don't know what signs to look for. Her last shed was ten days ago. 

Please help - I'm not sure if she is sick or perhaps even pregnant, since I have so little experience with these guys.


----------



## HiramAbiff (Sep 26, 2016)

Pick her up and turn her over gently, you can see the eggs through their stomach.


----------



## ZeustheGecko (Sep 26, 2016)

Okay, thanks so much. Are these things all common signs of pregnancy?

- - - Updated - - -

So it turns out she was pregnant. I put an ice cream container with moist sand in her enclosure and she's been in there all morning. She dug a hole then filled it back up so I assume the eggs are in there, but she won't leave the nest! I need to check if they are fertile or not but I don't want to stress her out too much since she seems overprotective of them. Do thick tailed geckos feel emotionally attached to their eggs? And should I move her out of the lay box?


----------



## HiramAbiff (Sep 30, 2016)

Sorry, I've only just seen that you replied.
You need to remove the eggs from the lay container. Depending on where you live will determine ways you can incubate the eggs.

And no, they don't feel attachment to their eggs.


----------

